# Problem mit Schnittbereich erstellen



## Fafi (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo!
 Und zwar habe ich ein Problem.  Ich habe eine T-Shirt Form, nur die Kontur und möchte ein Motiv einsetzen. Ich habe das so gemacht das ich die Kontur auf das Motiv gelegt habe, beides markiert habe und dann auf Objekt- Schnittbereich-erstellen gegangen bin. Wenn ich das aber mache, ist alles weiß?!...Keine Ahnung was ich Falsch mache.....ich hoffe ihr versteht mich...
lg


----------



## smileyml (23. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

wieso genau hast du einen Schnittbereich erstellt oder meinst du Schnittmaske?

Grüße Marco


----------



## Fafi (24. Februar 2010)

ups ja...ich meinte natürlich schnittmaske


----------



## smileyml (24. Februar 2010)

Das dachte ich mir schon.
Dann stellt sich natürlich die gleiche Frage, warum du eine Schnittmaske erstellst?
Mit einer Schnittmaske kannst du ein "unteres" Objekt in dem Formen eines "oberen" Objektes beschneiden. Die Betonung liegt jeweils auf der Menge "eins", da es sonst zu den von dir beschriebenen Problemen kommen kann. Ein Gruppierung würde nicht dem "einen Objekt" entsprechend, wohl aber ein zusammengesetzter Pfad, der aber sicher in deinem Fall nicht zu gebrauchen ist.

Vielleicht schilderst du sonst einfach mal dein gewünschtes Ergebnis und wir können alle dir entsprechend weiterhelfen.


Grüße Marco


----------



## Fafi (24. Februar 2010)

genau....also ich möchte einfach dieses motiv auf das shirt bekommen...







.... und so sieht das aus wenn ich den schnittbereich erstelle...





.


----------



## smileyml (24. Februar 2010)

Ah ja, also willst du die Bereiche außerhalb eher überdecken, denn einen weiteren funktionalen Vorteil würdest du nur erhalten können wenn du diese Bereiche wirklich abschneidest.

Zum Abdecken begreife das Shirt eher als Loch, das heißt, erstelle eine größeres Fläche und schneide mit Hilfe des Pathfinders ein Loch mit dem Shirtumriss rein. Dabei ist entsprechend auf die Reihenfolge (vorn ist das Shirt und hinten die Fläche) zu achten.

Ich habe eben noch einmal selbst geschaut in AI.
Wenn ich eine mehrteilige Grafik gruppiere und dann einen Pfad (also deine Shirt-Kontur) im Vordergrund und als höchste Ebene anordne und dann beides markiere - rechte Maustaste - Schnittmaske erstellen, sollte es genauso funktionieren.

Eventuell kann es sein das es erst spätere AI-Versionen berherrschen. Nutzt du die aktuelle CS4?

Grüße Marco


----------

